# What do you you - Not Black but Blue after 2 months



## Rachel (May 31, 2012)

Hi,
We are the first time mini poodle owner.
Thrilled about our Melo, cute, smart, lovely!!!
He is now 7 months old. Just got neutered. Doing very well.

We got him from a very reputable breeder in Sep.
Recently found he has some grey hairs -- 
mostly here and there, not quite obvious, 
but the two blocks around his butt
are like - he's just sitting on white sands.

Asked the breeder, she said - if Melo's color fades (which yes, now dark brown),
then he is a blue, not black.

What??? After a long long discussion, we finally decided to get a black mpoo.
And now, he is not a black.

We love Melo, regardless what color he is. 
But feel super uncomfortable about the 'gap'.
What can we do??


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sit back, and enjoy the ride. Blacks are great, for sure, but I think blues are gorgeous.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with LEUllman. Blacks, blues and silvers are all born black, and blues take longer than silvers to clear to their adult color. Blue and black are both fabulous colors (they are my two favorite colors). 

I'd focus on this: "We love Melo, regardless what color he is."


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Fade to blue*

wait till he turns and you may forget about black. the flagstone color is wonderful.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a Blue...


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think you will see his full transformation until he is about 2 years old, I bet he will be absolutely beautiful.

I think you're rather lucky that this wasn't the other way around. I have a friend who tells me her poodle is a blue (going to turn blue) but after two years she is still a black. That was disappointing for them. Not that they don't love her, but the anticipation you build waiting all that time for a colour change.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I know you are disappointed and I am sorry.  The good news is that once a blue completely changes, it is a wonderful steel color. I will admit that during the change it can look wiggy (brown spots, black spots and blue spots). Look at Carley moms signature. That is a completely changed blue. It's pretty! 

It is hard to tell when puppies are small if they are blue or black. Sometimes there are white hairs in the pads of puppies that will turn blue. Brown in the coat is a telltail sign they will be blue. Sometimes if you put two young puppies together, one a black and one a blue, you can see a difference in the intensity of the black. It is not unusual to get both black and blue in the same litter. If there is blue close up in the pedigree there is a greater chance of a blue. There is also bad black, but that usually shows up with white guard hairs sprinkled around the coat. What you describe is a black going to blue rather than a bad black. 

After you mourn your black, enjoy watching your dog change color. Look up lots of pictures of blues. I bet you are surprised how pretty it is!

Here's a black next to a blue:


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Rachel,

I understand your concerns as they were ours too. Back in April, my husband gifted me a 9-wk-old black tuxedo toy poodle which I adored so much. I call him Charlie Brown. At 6 month old, we see changes in his color, he is more greyish, the groomer call his color Silver or Blue. His ear is not down like a poodle but straight up, giving him more of a terrier look, which we later found out he is a mix with terrier. I can go on and on and on. DH is very disappointed as he owns a tuxedo store and quite hopeful that Charlie can be his mascot but now Charlie has no more of that tuxedo look. He is more grey in the face and all four legs, his body still has more black than grey but according to the groomer, he will likely turn to be all grey when his hair grow more. His root is grey.

It bothers me more that he is a mix but he is really a sweet, smart and happy dog so I can't say that it really bothers me. I know I sound like I'm confused but despite of his color and/or his mix breed, he is family now and thats that. One thing for sure though, Charlie is a happy dog and his demeanor is contagious.

I wish I can post a picture but it is so hard to get him to sit still. 

Sorry, I write so long but can't give you any advice. I just want to let you know that you're not alone in this.


Kind regards,
Joelly


----------



## Rachel (May 31, 2012)

I really love the encouragement here -- I really mean it.
I was starting from a thought like - buying a product ---
I should got what I asked for, after all, I paid for it!!

But, after reading all your posts, I realize I am not buying some"thing"!!
I am getting a family member.

There should be a vow when I put my 'order' down -
rich or poor, sickness or health, BLACK or BLUE
I will love you until I die.....
(sorry.. never been through that process.. may got it wrong)

And it's so much comforting, after reading blue is a great color too, I have to admit 

Joelly, I think I can understand how you feel. But we all love our family member. Just the breeder upsets the 'agreement', or there shouldn't be one. I like terriers too, but I know how upset it can be, esp involves other family member's expectation. My husband comforted me by the line of 'Forrest Gump'... "Dog is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you got". He went on by --- and YOU love it no matter how.. 

Thank you Poodle lovers here!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am glad you feel better. You weren't upset with Melo, you obviously love him. You were upset that you wanted a black and didn't get one. Yes, some of us pay for our dogs and we expect to get what we bargained for, but with living things that's not always the case. Buying a puppy is ALWAYS a gamble as far as looks go. I know breeders who sold a puppy as a pet that turned out to be gorgeous show dogs as adults and the pick they kept turned out to be pet quality in the end. 

The trouble with poodles is almost all of them change colors as they age. The only ones that don't are black and white. Those two colors have to be pretty pure to not have the black fade some or the white show cream spots as they age. Enjoy your blue.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have 2 blacks but i find blues STUNNING!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I absolutely love, love, love the true blues (pun intended). Enjoy your puppy and can't wait to see his pictures.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am very proud to own a Blue. I hate it when some seem to find fault in the color. A well breed dog is pretty in any color. I also have a Cream. But I find her to look dirty all the time, don't like that, but she is still pretty. I am sure you pup will be too.


----------



## samantha (May 22, 2010)

I am verynew to the forum but can i just say i have a blue standard puppy and she is gorgeous...your puppy is too,you love him right? so if you really wanted a black my answer would be to find a black standard breeder and get a balck TOO!!! lol...but thats me..

i can understand how u feel tho..its happened to me.xx


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I have adored blues ever since my mom had a blue boy that was wonderful! Such a gorgeous color and he was the first boy poodle that I ever loved. lol

Blue is a beautiful color. 

Blessings to you and your baby.


----------



## Rachel (May 31, 2012)

Posting Melo's photos of the 2 months~~ (keep occurring error message, not quite sure if I have the photos right)


----------



## Rachel (May 31, 2012)

ok, I did post the photos 
The first one was taken on the 2nd day he arrived (Sep).
The 2nd one was last week.
Now he is 7 months old~~~


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I think she is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's very pretty! But, he does look in the first picture like he will be a blue to me. It can easily be the photo, though. My black standard looks blue in some of his pictures because it's hard to take a picture of black. 

Melo is a very pretty boy!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! He's gorgeous! More pictures, please!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh my apology, I got confused and thought Melo was a girl! My mistake


----------

